# a couple of shards



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

all this came from the same spot.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic2


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic 2


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic3


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic 4


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic 5


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

pic6


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

this one im not sure what it is it was triangle shaped but the ribbs are vertical and i think it was a bitters too.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2007)

What a heart breaking group of pic.....tookme 20 mins to type that through all the sobbing and spasams. Hard to type through all the tears.[X(]

 [sm=lol.gif] 


 It is ashame though. 
 Did you find just one whole one?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

warren,  not a single one was whole but that had to of been the most exciting dig of my life .those pieces were packed so tight into the ground each one took at least 10 minutes to get out.the whole time i was just hoping that it was a whole one and my heart was pounding like crazy.one of the kellys was in a verry dark olive and tou couldnt see any light through it at all.one of the drakes looked like mountain dew im not sure what color even to call it . and a few pink puces too.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2007)

do you have any idea what that last one might be?


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 12, 2007)

The last one could be the base of an O.K. PLANTATION . Unreal that would have been a GREAT day at the dump!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep, could be an O.K.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you any good at Gigsaw puzzles?


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 16, 2007)

was this a privy or a dump?


----------



## idigjars (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome pics.  Too bad nothing whole but that's the deal when you dig.  Thanks for sharing those pics!  idigjars


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2007)

MIKMIS..I believe you have dug the "*Supreme Cryer Pit*."

 What a shame...[]


----------

